# "Retriever Field Trial Judging-A Manual"



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Have any of you read this book? I picked up a copy at the Nat'l Am and am just beginning to read it. Looks like it has a lot of good info...not just for judges but for handlers who want to understand test setups too. I'm thinking it may be a "must have" for the serious trainer's library.

For those who don't know, it is published and distributed by Retriever Field Trial News.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a copy and have been reading it - lots of information! It seems very thorough and well writen. Definitely worth the time to read it!!  

Andy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got a copy. In the two weeks or so I've had it I think I've read maybe 20 pages. I've got to get on it.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

*book*

Quote "not just for judges but for handlers who want to understand test setups too. I'm thinking it may be a "must have" for the serious trainer's library. "
I think every PRO trainer should read it also this is a good tool to have


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Can it be ordered on-line? If not, who do I need to contact to get one??


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Retriever Field Trial News has them-excellent reading for anyone who enjoys the sport!
LM


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

There is an add for it in the June issue of Retriever Field Trial News, 
page 38. 

The more I read of it the more I think that it is a good buy. Any of you who do a lot of judging read it yet?


----------

